# Google Map, Radius Around a Point



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

Google Map has a new, to me, map feature. Radius around a point. Gave me new information on where my bees are foraging, where water is located etc.

Here;

http://www.freemaptools.com/radius-around-point.htm


----------



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

Oops, looks like this has already been posted on BS.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Here is another way:

http://bees.morkland.org/coverage/


----------

